# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  performance labs legit?

## jackedpumpkin

300mg Test e Performance labs bottle 

Anyone heard of this?

----------


## Mooseman33

vial says 300mg/ml

----------


## jackedpumpkin

> vial says 300mg/ml


Sorry yeah! 300mg. my bad

----------

